# Necesito hosting gratuito



## manu_sonata (Dic 2, 2008)

hola,, tenia pensado armar una pagina web de electronica con todos los circuitos que estoy recopilando y con muchos tutoriales de electronica; mi problema es que no encuentro ningun sitio de alojamiento de paginas que cumpla con lo que necesito:
1º que sea gratis, que no incorpore propagandas y ninguna publicidad de ningun tipo, que soporte PHP y el tamaño que pueda contener no es necesario tener demasiado.

necesito conseguir un hosting que cumpla con todo eso, si alguien conoce o me puede conseguir uno se lo agradeceria demasiado

muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 2, 2008)

1- Tu servicio de acceso a Internet seguro incluye algún tipo de hosting "gratuito" va que lo estas pagando y no lo usas.
2- ¿Porque no posteas tu recopilación en este foro? Si te encontras con alguna limitación lo podes negociar con el Administrador y listo.


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 2, 2008)

osea, a mi me gustaria tenes un dominio propio

no entendi la primera pregunta


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 2, 2008)

Ningun nombre de dominio es gratuito.... sea cual sea tienes que pagar 35 usd anuales.... pero si hay servicio de hostig que te regalan el primer año del nombre de dominio al contratar sus servicios para hospedar la pagina web...


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 2, 2008)

me puedes pasar el link del servidor del que hablas?


----------



## capitanp (Dic 2, 2008)

http://www.taringa.net/posts/patrocinados/1793826/Registrá-tu-_com-gratis!---Wiroos-Internet-Hosting_.html


saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 2, 2008)

Para toda pagina web se necesitan 2 cosas... un nombre de dominio y un servidor de alojamiento, el nombre de dominio te cuesta 35 dolares anuales y se consigue en un servidor de nombres de dominio 

www.nic.com
http://www.norid.no/domenenavnbaser/domreg.html

Ahora... respecto al servidor de alojamiento hay de muuuuchos precios... y la gran mayoria te regala el registro de dominio por un año al contratar alguno de sus planes, he visto precios tan ridiculos como 20 usd anuales pero ni idea de que tipo de servicio den...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 3, 2008)

En base a mi experiencia con esta comunidad, te puedo dar estos proveedores para que vayas a la fija:

Para el dominio: www.godaddy.com/
Para el servidor: www.site5.com

Saludos.


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 3, 2008)

nadie me puede conseguir algo completamente gratuito que no haga falta pagar nada?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola.
Estás buscando algo que no hay, un lugar gratis, sin publicidad.
Está bien que se acerque al navidad, pero Papa Noel (Santa Claus) no existe, no gustes o no, nadie te da nada gratis..
Busca algo realista, por ejemplo crea tu Bloq o abre una cuenta en Facebook e invita a todos los que deseen ver tus circuitos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## joorge (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola manu

A ver...  http://www.260mb.com/  es gratuito y funciona bastante bien, pero tendrás que soportar un banner de AdSense. Grátis total como bien te han dicho no hay nada, pero a cambio de soportar un banner... se acerca mucho a grátis.

Y pagando un poco, en mi opinión www.bluehost.com funciona muy bien, tiene el php que buscas, Ruby on Rails y muchas cosas más.

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Dic 3, 2008)

piensasolutions tiene muy buenos precios
http://www.piensasolutions.com/

Registrar el dominio vale 4,95€ al año y el alojamiento 1,95€ al mes.


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 3, 2008)

muchas gracias a todos, http://www.260mb.com me resulto demasiado bueno, cuando mi pagina web este terminada la compartire con uds


----------



## fernandoae (Dic 3, 2008)

Heyyy debe ser la nueva version de la pagina que ya conocia! la pagina es 110MB.com, yo la use hace un tiempo y si estoy en lo correcto tiene php. y de banners nada! es una buena opcion.


----------



## zgouki (Dic 5, 2008)

Amigo, los que te han dicho que el dominio *NO ES GRATUITO* se han estado equivocando. Osea, si quieres un dominio estilo "www.mipagina.com", bueno, ahi puede ser que no sea gratis. Ahora si lo que necesitas es un dominio tipo *"www.mipagina.com.ar"* pues eso si es totalmente gratis. Yo ya tengo 2 dominios, y hasta ahora no e gastado ni un sope (salvo las horas de ciber jeje).
Entra a www.nic.ar y sigue los pasos. Cualquier cosa comenta.
Saludos


PD: Mi hosting gratis gratis preferido es el siguiente: http://www.000webhost.com/
Mas que nada por las prestaciones y cero porciento de publicidades... 
Edit: estuve chequeando http://www.260mb.com y te sugiero que, al ser (creo) un hosting argentino, es probable que el servidor se caiga seguidamente. A mi ya me ha pasado con uno similar, pero con el de  http://www.000webhost.com/ no he tenido ningún tipo de problemas, ademas las prestaciones (espacio y transferrencia mensual y mas) superan a todos los demas... El único inconveniente es que esta en ingles.


----------



## manu_sonata (Dic 5, 2008)

cuanto tarda en activarse el dominio?


----------



## andreslazari (Dic 5, 2008)

Bueno... yo uso www.miarroba.com y redireccionto con www.dot.tk y no tengo propagandas de ningun tipo exepto las que puse yo jejeje

Bueno espero que les sirva suerte!


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 5, 2008)

el dominio se activa de inmediato, pero la propagacion del nombre por todo el mundo puede tardar hasta 2 dias.... aunque lo normal han sido de 2 a 4 horas..


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 21, 2008)

No seas raton Manu no salgas un findesemana y pagaste el hosting de todo el año.


----------



## pic-man (Dic 21, 2008)

que suerte tienen en argentina, pueden registrar sus .com.ar gratis, en méxico un .com.mx cuesta 35 dolares y con esta crisis sale caro


----------



## ls2k (Dic 21, 2008)

justo como dijo elaficionado  buscas algo que no hay..

googlea un poco aqui nadie te va a pasar las kosas de una sin antes buscar y creo que eso ya lo sabes

eso si TODOS los hostings tienen propaganda aunque sean gratis


----------



## snowboard (Dic 23, 2008)

Gracias, me sirvió a mi también...vamos a probar!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 23, 2008)

Quizás esto te sirva: http://www.dominiosgratis.tk/.


----------



## pic-man (Ene 3, 2009)

En http://www.dreamhost.com el día de hoy (3 de enero de 2009) tienen una promoción de dominio+hosting por dos años por 21.48 dólares. No es gratis pero 21.48USD es una muy buena oferta, sobre todo porque DreamHost es una empresa bastante seria y con más de 10 años de experiencia.

Quienes quieren un hosting confiable deberían aprovechar la oferta.


----------



## Dranis (Ene 3, 2009)

Has probado con www.miarroba.com pruebalo y dime qué tal. Yo tuve páginas montadas y no me introducía publicidad.

Saludos,
Dranis


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 27, 2009)

Google acaba de lanzar hoy un servicio para sitios completamente gratuito.. lo que tambien me hace preguntar... hasta donde pararemos con la revolucion de internet?

http://sites.google.com

Por si quieren probarlo y ser de los primeros en tener su sitio


----------

